# Testosterone Suspension by heavyiron



## heavyiron (Jun 19, 2011)

Testosterone Suspension _by heavyiron_

Testosterone is the undisputed king of steroids mainly because it elicits rapid mass and strength gains while maintaining libido, a sense of well being and energy. It???s not uncommon for a first time user to gain 20lbs of LBM in a standard testosterone cycle.

Suspensions have tiny particles that are visible with the naked eye. If left on the shelf for a few days many times the particles will sink to the bottom leaving the clear solvents and water on the top. Depending on the manufacturer, particle sizes vary meaning some Suspension preparations can clog a 22 gauge needle. Ultra micronized Suspension can pass through a 25 gauge needle making injections more comfortable. Shake the suspension preparation vigorously before injecting.

Testosterone suspension is the most potent form of testosterone because it does not possess an ester. Esters are calculated into the steroid weight therefore esterfied steroids are not a true mg for mg free hormone. 100mg of suspension is 100mg of free hormone! Enanthate in a_ solution_ is only 72mg of free hormone per 100mg. You can see that Suspension is the true king steroid. However because there is no ester many users will inject suspension everyday or even multiple times per day. This is usually reason enough for most people to reject using suspension but it gets worse. Usually suspension is quite painful as well. Combine every day injections with significant pain and most users simply pass on trying suspension at all. Some new science now demonstrates that everyday and even every other day injections are not necessary with Testosterone Suspension.

*What is the real half life of Testosterone Suspension?*

There is no classic half life of aqueous Testosterone Suspension due to the nature of the various suspension particle sizes and the non existence of an ester. In other words we don???t see the same types of decay rates with blood androgen levels in non esterfied preparations that are seen in esterfied preparations. However in March of 2011 there was a pharmacokinetics study done in horses that reported a median terminal half-life of 39 hours with aqueous Testosterone Suspension.(1) The disposition of testosterone from this formulation was characterized by an initial, rapid absorption phase followed by a much more variable secondary absorption phase. There were at least two plasma testosterone concentration peaks. The first peak is almost immediate and the second peak is a whopping 7 days later on average according to the chart in the full study. The study indicates that the initial peak is from the Testosterone formulation _solution_ and the following peak(s) from the solid material in the _suspension_. 







Basically the solution almost immediately hits the blood stream when injected and then a few days later the solid particles are slowly absorbed by the body causing other peaks in testosterone blood androgen levels.

*So how often should you administer Suspension?*

Based on this science, injecting Suspension every other day or even every 3 days will maintain high blood androgen levels. The king of steroids has had a time release delay built into it all along and we have the data to prove it. 

*Reference*

An interlaboratory study of the pharmacokinetics of testosterone following intramuscular administration to Thoroughbred horses.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 19, 2011)

I love reading your posts, nice one again, thank you for all your time Heavy! You know I been using AP's Suspension and I am loving it!


----------



## ROID (Jun 19, 2011)

What size pin do you have to use with that brand of suspension.

I believe Prince offered to buy vials for me and have them sent my way.


----------



## ROID (Jun 19, 2011)

I do believe I am about to ask for a pay raise. Seems everyone else gets all the cool stuff and I just get what is left over.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 19, 2011)

Great article..great pic.


----------



## vortex (Jun 19, 2011)

Great post Heavy, always look forward to reading them!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice gears . . , very informative 

I am guessing from the pics the Asia Pharm Test Suspension is water-based. Is the oil based version a little less painful? Would there be any pharmacokinetic differences?


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 20, 2011)

I used Aquabolic.
Only had one vial so can't give a give proper review.

I banged it in with a 27g.
Needs to be done quick.
Someone suggested mixing it with B12 or some other water based substance.

Not that much pain tbh.
A slight bit of discomfort nothing you can't handle.

Thats for the info on the half life most think it had to be administered ED


----------



## ROID (Jun 20, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I used Aquabolic.
> Only had one vial so can't give a give proper review.
> 
> I banged it in with a 27g.
> ...



27g is good.

I always draw with a very large bore pin like 18g just to make sure i'm not just getting water then inject with whatever, 23/25/27/29


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 20, 2011)

I use 25g and 23g depending where I'm pinning, I've had both clot on me, you have to be quick so there will be no clotting!


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 20, 2011)

Good read heavy....love the pic...


----------



## mich29 (Jun 20, 2011)

mmmmm a very sexy post here.Test Supen and anadrol= hearts


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Another great thread with a ton of info. Used Test Susp with my first cycle years ago and have stayed away from it b/c of the pain. I may have to try it again now that I'm a little more seasoned!!


----------



## bettendorf35 (Jun 20, 2011)

Doesn't susp have a high estrogen conversion rate? what are you taking during the cycle? If someone took 25mg ED would they see results? I have been looking for all this info and cant find much.


----------



## IanM4208 (Jun 20, 2011)

Any proposed cycles with Test suspension?
Would it be ok to add this to a cycle of 500mg Test E, just to try it out for a few times?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 20, 2011)

bettendorf35 said:


> Doesn't susp have a high estrogen conversion rate? what are you taking during the cycle? If someone took 25mg ED would they see results? I have been looking for all this info and cant find much.


 Suspension is moderately estrogenic and that effect will be dose dependant. The more you administer the more likely aromatase acitvity will occur. I would use Nolvadex to lower estrogenic side effects or an aromatase inhibitor. 

25mg daily is a pretty low dose. I would personally use a higher dose. 

100mg every other day would be a good starting dose for newer users. More advanced users could easily double that dose for very rapid and pronounced LBM gains.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 20, 2011)

suspension is excellent, bump cycles on suspension are commonly used to gain some lbm very quickly, or as a kick start to a long estered cycle.


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 20, 2011)

thank you for your devotion to informing everyone here at ironmag!!!


----------



## J.thom (Jun 20, 2011)

great info!!!


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jun 20, 2011)

i assume that chart is for horse. i know for sure steriods has different effect on equine verse humans, most animals take their bodies longer to process the synthetic testosterone. i have a buddy that races 1/4 horses. i personally take 75mg suspension twice a day.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 20, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> i assume that chart is for horse. i know for sure steriods has different effect on equine verse humans, most animals take their bodies longer to process the synthetic testosterone. i have a buddy that races 1/4 horses. i personally take 75mg suspension twice a day.


 The testosterone crystals take time to be absorbed by the body no matter if its an animal or human but if you have any scientific evidence feel free to post a study to support your opinion.


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Testosterone Suspension _by heavyiron_
> 
> Testosterone is the undisputed king of steroids mainly because it elicits rapid mass and strength gains while maintaining libido, a sense of well being and energy. It???s not uncommon for a first time user to gain 20lbs of LBM in a standard testosterone cycle.
> 
> ...


 

This graph is a real mind fuck I had to break out my measuring tape to see where the half life is and if it peaks at 2 6/8" on my screen then 1 3/8" is 25 days later! WTF! Can someone please find a graph on human trials jesus. Thanks Heavy but this whole 39 hours to 25 day half life is driving me nuts. No wonder people get so many sides. After 25 days of pinning 100mg ED they're blood levels must be insane!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 20, 2011)

How long is Suspension good for after the expiry date?  I have a bottle of Aquabolic that expired in 10/2010.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Suspension is moderately estrogenic and that effect will be dose dependant. The more you administer the more likely aromatase acitvity will occur. I would use Nolvadex to lower estrogenic side effects or an aromatase inhibitor.
> 
> 25mg daily is a pretty low dose. I would personally use a higher dose.
> 
> 100mg every other day would be a good starting dose for newer users. More advanced users could easily double that dose for very rapid and pronounced LBM gains.


 
Heavy, you got any comments on oil vs water based suspension?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Heavy, you got any comments on oil vs water based suspension?


A true _suspension_ will have solid particles that take time to absorb hence the subsequent peaks in blood androgen levels however a _solution_ will have a different absorbtion rate.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 20, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> This graph is a real mind fuck I had to break out my measuring tape to see where the half life is and if it peaks at 2 6/8" on my screen then 1 3/8" is 25 days later! WTF! Can someone please find a graph on human trials jesus. Thanks Heavy but this whole 39 hours to 25 day half life is driving me nuts. No wonder people get so many sides. After 25 days of pinning 100mg ED they're blood levels must be insane!


 There really isn't a classic half life with suspensions so there is no way to really measure it in a classic sense however the scientists were satisfied with 39 hours.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 20, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> How long is Suspension good for after the expiry date? I have a bottle of Aquabolic that expired in 10/2010.


 Probably quite a while if stored in a dark cool place.


----------



## ROID (Jun 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Heavy, you got any comments on oil vs water based suspension?



oil doesn't cripple  you


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 23, 2011)

how you like this amps guys?
you got stronger in gym?


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2011)

So i could shoot 100mg ED of Test Susp. and that would make for a good cycle?


----------



## murf23 (Jun 23, 2011)

so heavy are u saying the water is better then oil ? with the water base its easy to see the particals but with the oil base i have i can see nothing ...what do ya think ?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 23, 2011)

I have one bottle I am going to use for preloading prior to test c and some other things in a month or so. I will comment later on it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 24, 2011)

murf23 said:


> so heavy are u saying the water is better then oil ? with the water base its easy to see the particals but with the oil base i have i can see nothing ...what do ya think ?


100mg of Suspension is 100mg of free hormone. It is 100% pure Testosterone. It has no ester.

Esters not only effect release times but also the potency of the Testosterone as esters make up part of the steroid weight. This must be taken into account when calculating dosages. The longer the release time the less free hormone. For example propionate is about 15% more potent mg. for mg. then enanthate so 500mg of propionate would equal about 575 mg. of enanthate. The following chart illustrates the free base equivalents for several compounds.


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2011)

Well i shot 50mgs of Suspension in my left leg 7 days ago and today it hurts worse than ever... wtf is the deal with that?


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 24, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Well i shot 50mgs of Suspension in my left leg 7 days ago and today it hurts worse than ever... wtf is the deal with that?


 
What brand? Water or oil? Amp or vial?


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2011)

GP, Water, Vial


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2011)

Ha. prop ftw


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2011)

Sloot, youre pinning it twice ed?


----------



## Saney (Jun 24, 2011)

No. Just once Pre w/o on my Bench Days.. with the halo and MT

And my Anadrol came in today.. and yes, I took that too!


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 24, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> GP, Water, Vial


 
Well bro been seeing mixed reviews on GP. You should be able to see particles in the vial. The problem with vials is you have to shake up those particles to get it evenly dosed. Based on the thread here if the half life is 39 hours try 2ml and then 1ml E39hrs. If I get sore for days from a ugl I will just blast as much as I can at a time and wait longer for the next dose.


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2011)

Sloot goes in hard! Like a cock on sildenafil.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 25, 2011)

Dear *Das Sloot, try Asia pharma gear..
*


----------



## james-27 (Jun 26, 2011)

So heavy could I take 50-100mg eod or e3d to kick start a test e cycle? I'm running tren ace the last 4-5 weeks.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 26, 2011)

james-27 said:


> So heavy could I take 50-100mg eod or e3d to kick start a test e cycle? I'm running tren ace the last 4-5 weeks.


 Yes, no problem.


----------



## james-27 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply bro. What would you recommend for a first time user? 50mg eod or 100mg e3d?


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 26, 2011)

james-27 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply bro. What would you recommend for a first time user? 50mg eod or 100mg e3d?


 
Always start with the minimum dose to see how you respond. Make sure there's no bad reactions and you have good quality. You should start with 50mg ED and then move up to 100mg ED depending on how you feel. It is very easy to get bloated on suspension so hope you have an AI.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 27, 2011)

james-27 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply bro. What would you recommend for a first time user? 50mg eod or 100mg e3d?


 *So how often should you administer Suspension?

*Based on this science, injecting Suspension every other day or even every three days will maintain high blood androgen levels. The king of steroids has had a time release delay built into it all along and we have the data to prove it. 100mg every other day would be a good starting dose for newer male users. More advanced male users could easily double that dose for very rapid and pronounced LBM gains. Suspension is moderately estrogenic and that effect will be dose dependant. The more you administer the more likely aromatase activity will occur. I would use Nolvadex to lower estrogenic side effects or an aromatase inhibitor.

*Sample 8 week cycle*

Sunday 20mg Nolvadex
Monday 150mg Suspension/20mg Nolvadex
Tuesday 20mg Nolvadex
Wednesday 150mg Suspension/20mg Nolvadex
Thursday 20mg Nolvadex
Friday 150mg Suspension/20mg Nolvadex
Saturday 20mg Nolvadex

Nolvadex is used to keep lipids positively influenced for those concerned with cardiovascular health. I have opted for an injection schedule of only three times per week to allow for comfort and because a more frequent schedule is not needed.

This cycle should produce rapid increases in strength and mass. I would use this cycle during a bulking phase. A more adventuresome user could stack a strong oral like Anadrol or Dianabol with the above cycle at 50mg daily producing an amazing and rapid increase in power, size and strength if nutrition, training and recovery are dialed in.


----------



## james-27 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks again heavy!


----------



## performance (Jun 27, 2011)

i use tne(test no ester) 2 hours preworkout. I pin .75 ml. 

Test susp is where it is at. Great pumps,fast gains in strength,and i just feel like i can keep going. I will never be without test susp   great stuff.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 12, 2011)

Great pure testosterone! only 100% pure testosterone! and GMP made!


----------



## Justinbro (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it okay to put a vial of suspension in boiling water to sterilize it or will that ruin it?


----------



## maxwkw (Jul 12, 2011)

For my upcoming cycle this late summer, I was going to use prop and pin everyday.

Do you think I'd be better off just using suspension, or do you think that I should just stick with prop?


----------



## Justinbro (Jul 12, 2011)

maxwkw said:


> For my upcoming cycle this late summer, I was going to use prop and pin everyday.
> 
> Do you think I'd be better off just using suspension, or do you think that I should just stick with prop?


 susp is 100% test and prop is 83% test with 4.5 day half life, do the math


----------

